# Cannot believe my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!



## smudge77 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi

I havent posted much but have been reading the boards for a few years and had a lot of advice and reassurance which i would like to thank everyone for. 

I know how much hope these posts can bring so I thought i'd let you all know that I have found out that I am 7 weeks pregnant   after nearly three years trying- yehhhhhh!!!!!!! . I have polycystic ovaries and had a lap and dye in March and was put on metformin for insulin resistance and clomid 100mg. I have done a stupid amount of tests as i can't believe my eyes but it has been confirmed by the hospital now and i am going for an early scan on Thursday- so hopefully things will be ok.

I am sooooo excited but also so scared as i am convinced that things will go wrong- getting really paranoid about every twinge!! It just feels so unreal!

Sending positive vibes and baby dust your way   good luck!

Alison x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Big congratulations Smudge77,

Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Fantastic news 
Congratulations 
and sending you lots of fairy dust for a happy pregnancy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun thats fantastic news 

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

congratulations, try to rest and enjoy it  

wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, I got my bfp one year ago today I can remember the excitement so well,

Niki x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Smudge!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Huge congrats!
Thanks for posting your update, enjoy your pregnancy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats hun!
What great news! Enjoy and take care
xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

you must be on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Congratulations honey  

Its an amazing feeling and try not to worry about the pains etc i got a/f pains just before my BFP and still get the odd one now but my ivf clinic said it is everything stretching  
Good luck for your scan  
Emmaxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS SMUDGE!*

     

Ceri X


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

excellent news!  many congrats!!!

Hope it all goes well
Love and hugs
Chris xxxx


----------



## Mairi (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations, now put your feet up and relax!! No hoovering!!

Only joking......by do look after yourself.

Well done.

M


----------



## smudge77 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies- i will tell my husband about the no hoovering- i'm sure that's a medical need !  

It seems to be sinking in a bit now- i went for an early scan on Thursday and saw our little baby's heartbeat which was amazing!!! 

Im so thrilled but a little scared- we've waited so long for this.

Sending you all positive thoughts and babydust- good luck 

Alison


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Smudge, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

congratulations!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge Congratulaions!!!       

Take care,  Jo x


----------

